# سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف



## ميرنا (23 نوفمبر 2005)

*سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

بماذا نرد على من يقول إن الإنجيل قد حُرف

يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث أطال الله حياته:

إن هذا الموضوع يمكن الرد عليه من نواحٍ متعددة منها:

من الذي حرفه؟ وفي أي عصر؟ وهل كُتب ذلك في أي تاريخ؟

إن حادثة خطيرة كهذه، ما كان يمكن أن تمر دون أن تُثار حولها ضجة كبرى لا بد أن يسجلها التاريخ. وواضح أن التاريخ لم يسجل أيه إشارة عن مثل هذا الاتهام الخطير. لا في التاريخ المدني، ولا في التاريخ المسيحي، ولا في تاريخ غير المسيحيين. ولم يحدث اتهام لأحد معين من ملايين المسيحيين بتحريف الإنجيل، ولا أي اتهام لكنيسة معينة، ولا تاريخ لذلك ..

كذلك كانت نسخ الكتاب المقدس قد وصلت إلى كل أرجاء المسكونة.

فالمسيحية بعد حوالي 35 سنة منذ صعود السيد المسيح، كانت قد انتشرت في آسيا وأوربا وأفريقيا. فانتشرت في فلسطين وسوريا وبلاد ما بين النهرين وفي تركيا، ووصلت إلى بلاد العرب والهند. وفي أوروبا وصلت إلى بلاد اليونان وقبرص وإيطاليا ومالطة وامتدت غرباً إلى الهند. وفي أفريقيا وصلت إلى
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 مصر وليبيا وامتدت جنوباً. وخلال القرون الثلاثة الأولى كانت قد وصلت إلى كل بلاد المسكونة. 

كما تمت ترجمة الأناجيل إلى اللغات المحلية

ومن أقدم ترجماته: الترجمة القبطية في مصر، والترجمة السريانية في سوريا التي عُرفت بالترجمة البسيطة (البيشيطو)، والترجمة اللاتينية القديمة. كل ذلك في القرن الثاني، غير الترجمات التي انتشرت في باقي البلاد، غير اللغة اليونانية الأصلية، يُضاف إلى هذا الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم التي تمت في عهد بطليموس الثاني (فيلادلفوس) في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد.

فكيف كان يمكن جمع نسخ الإنجيل من كل بلاد المسكونة، وجمع كل الترجمات وتحريف كل ذلك معاً؟

ألا يبدو الأمر مستحيلاً من الناحية العملية؟! هذا لو فكر احد في ذلك أصلاً!!

ثم من يجرؤ على ذلك؟! وهل من المعقول أن يتفق كل مسيحيي العالم على تحريف كتابهم المقدس، ثم يؤمنون به بعد ذلك؟!

من المعروف أن المسيحية حينما قامت، كان تتربص بها اليهودية التي طالما اتهمت المسيحيين عند الحكام الرومان. فلو حرَّف المسيحيون إنجيلهم، لفضحهم اليهود. كذلك كان فلاسفة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الوثنيين في صراع مع المسيحيين الذين ينمون في العدد على حسابهم. وكانوا يدرسون الإنجيل للرد عليه. فلو حرف المسيحيون الإنجيل، لفضحهم الوثنيون وفلاسفتهم .

يضاف إلى كل هذا انقسامات داخل صفوف المسيحيين، فانحرف البعض منهم عن الإيمان المسيحي وأسمتهم الكنسية بالهراطقة، وحاربتهم فكرياً وكنسياً. فلو قامت الكنيسة بتحريف الإنجيل، لوقف ضدها الهراطقة وشهَّروا بها .. 

ولو قامت كنيسة معينة بتحريف بعض نسخها أو كلها، لحرمتها الكنائس الأخرى.

ولقد شهد القرن الرابع هرطقات عنيفة هزت أركان العالم المسيحي، ومن أمثلتها الهرطقة الأريوسية التي انعقد بسببها المجمع المسكوني الأول الذي اجتمع فيه 318 أسقفاً، مندوبين عن كنائس العالم كله، سنة 325م وقرروا حرم آريوس. وبقى الأريوسيون شوكة في جسد الكنيسة وبخاصة لصلتهم بالإمبراطور، مما جعلهم يقدرون على نفي القديس أثناسيوس وعزله أربع مرات .. فهل كان أولئك سيسكتون على تحريف الإنجيل؟!

حدث بعد ذلك هرطقات عديدة، مثل هرطقات
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 سابليوس وأبوليناريوس، وماني، ومقدونيوس، ونسطور، وأوطاخي، وغيرهم. كل ذلك في القرن الرابع وأوائل القرن الخامس. فهل كان أولئك سيسكتون لو حدث تحريف شيء من الإنجيل؟

ومن غير المعقول أن تتفق كل كنائس العالم مع الهراطقة الذين حرمتهم الكنيسة، على تحريف الإنجيل الذي يؤمن به الجميع؟!

يوجد كذلك في المتاحف نسخ للإنجيل ترجع إلى القرن الرابع، تماماً كالإنجيل الذي في أيدينا الآن

ونقصد بها: النسخة السينائية، والنسخة الفاتيكانية، والنسخة الافرامية، والنسخة الإسكندرية. وكل منها تحوي كل كتب العهد الجديد التي في أيدينا، بنفس النص بلا تغيير. وهي مأخوذة طبعاً عن نسخ أقدم منها. ويستطيع أن إنسان أن يرى تلك النسخ القديمة، ويرى أنها نفس إنجيلنا الحالي.

كذلك نحب أن نذكر ملاحظة هامة أساسية وهي أن كلمة تحريف لا يمكن إثباتها عملياً إلا بالمقارنة

أي مقارنة الإنجيل الأصلي بالإنجيل الذي يُقال بتحريفه.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 والمقارنة تُظهر أين يوجد ذلك التحريف؟ في أي فصل من فصول الإنجيل؟ وفي أي الآيات؟

أما إذا لم تحدث مقارنة كهذه، يكون هذا الاتهام الخطير، بلا بيِّنه، بلا دليل، بلا إثبات، بلا بحث علمي . وبالتالي لا يكون مقنعاً لأحد


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

السلام عليكم

ممكن حد يوضحلي يعني النص ده ( كرونثونس1  7:25 )

25 وَأَمَّا الْعَذَارَى، فَلَيْسَ عِنْدِي أَمْرٌ مِنَ الرَّبِّ فِيهِنَّ، كَمَنْ رَحِمَهُ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَمِينًا.

وَلكِنَّنِي أُعْطِي رَأْيًا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل هذا كلام الله ام راي بولس الشخصي وكيف يقول بولس رايه الشخصى ثم نقول هذ كلام الله


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

منتظر الرد و معى ادله قاطعة تثبت تحريف الانجيل بشهادة الانجيل نفسه


----------



## Christian Knight (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



Mowahed_bellah قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن حد يوضحلي يعني النص ده ( كرونثونس1  7:25 )
> 
> ...



*معنى قول بولس الرسول:
1Co 7:10  وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُونَ فَأُوصِيهِمْ لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ لاَ تُفَارِقَ الْمَرْأَةُ رَجُلَهَا. 
ان هذه الوصية سبق وقالها السيد المسيح اثناء حياته على الارض

اما معنى قوله:
1Co 7:12  وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا. 
ان المسيح لم يذكر هذه الوصية اثناء حياته على الارض وليس معنى ذلك ان بولس الرسول لا يتكلم بوحى الروح القدس بدليل انه يقول ايضا:
2Ti 3:16  كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحىً بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ، 


واسمحلى احييك على انك جئت تسأل سؤالك فى المكان الصحيح ومنتظرين ادلتك المزعومة على اكذوبة تحريف كتاب الله بشرط انك لا تنسخ من مواقع المراحيض وضع كل نص على حدة ونحن علينا شرحه وتفسيره لك

وبعدين يا ريت لو ترد على الموضوع الرئيسى اللى كتبته الاخت ميرنا, فالموضوع ذكر نقاط معينة تثبت بالعقل والمنطق استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس, فهل عند الاخوة المسلمين رد على ما ورد بالموضوع؟*


----------



## samer12 (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

سلام المسيح الرب الأله معك يا ميرنا وشكرا على الموضوع​وبماذا أعزيكي أنظري بنفسك ها هي أول قوافل الفاهمين بدأت تظهر  Mowahed_bellah     الله يساعدك يا ميرنا


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

سلام المسيح
شكرا لك ميرنا على هذا الموضوع الجميل والرائع
وفعلا من يتهم الكتاب المقدس بالتحريف لا يملك ولا اي دليل واحد على التحريف


----------



## Basilius (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

*شكرا اخي كريستيان 

ومنتظرين الادلة القاطعة *


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

اما معنى قوله:
1Co 7:12  وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا. 
ان المسيح لم يذكر هذه الوصية اثناء حياته على الارض وليس معنى ذلك ان بولس الرسول لا يتكلم بوحى الروح القدس بدليل انه يقول ايضا:
2Ti 3:16  كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحىً بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ، 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

يا استاذ النص صريح

( كرونثونس1 7:25 )
25وَأَمَّا الْعَذَارَى فَلَيْسَ عِنْدِي أَمْرٌ مِنَ الرَّبِّ فِيهِنَّ وَلَكِنَّنِي أُعْطِي رَأْياً كَمَنْ رَحِمَهُ الرَّبُّ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَمِيناً. 26فَأَظُنُّ أَنَّ هَذَا حَسَنٌ لِسَبَبِ الضِّيقِ الْحَاضِرِ
و اوكد لك ليس معه روح قدس بدليل قوله ( فَلَيْسَ عِنْدِي أَمْرٌ مِنَ الرَّبِّ فِيهِنَّ ) 
فكيف ياتيه الامر من الرب ؟؟؟؟ أليس عن طريق الروح القدس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فيقول ليس عندي امر من الرب ثم يقول لنا ( وَلَكِنَّنِي أُعْطِي رَأْياً )
فهذا رايه الشخصي وليس امر من الرب عن طريق الروح القدس و العدد التالي يقول
26فَأَظُنُّ أَنَّ هَذَا حَسَنٌ لِسَبَبِ الضِّيقِ الْحَاضِرِ
فاظن ان هذا حسن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! لو كان من الروح القدس لكان الكلام واضح ليس فيه ظن

--------------------------------------------
رجاء محبة توضحولي كيف اعمل اقتباس علشان انا لسه جديد:flowers:


----------



## Christian Knight (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

*حبيبى انا شرحتلك النص واعطيتك ردا شافيا وبالمناسبة ده كان رد القس منسى يوحنا – نيح الله نفسه – على هذه الشبهة, يعنى مش جايبلك كلام اى حد وانما كلام عالم جليل.
اما لو انت مش مقتنع او مش عاوز تقتنع فدى مشكلتك انت لكن لا تكرر سؤال تمت الاجابة عنه.

اما عن كلمة اظن فاللفظة اليونانية الاصلية لهذه الكلمة تفيد التأكيد ولا تفيد الشك مثلما فى العربية وده ايضا رد القس منسى يوحنا على هذه الشبهة.*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

ماذا عن (( الأبوكريفيا )) عند المسيحيين البروتستانت , لماذا هذه الاسفار مشكوك في صحتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Christian Knight (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> ماذا عن (( الأبوكريفيا )) عند المسيحيين البروتستانت , لماذا هذه الاسفار مشكوك في صحتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*على ما اعتقد انك سألت نفس هذا السؤال هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19981
والاخ ana 100 100 قام باعطاءك الرد على سؤالك وانت شكرته, فهل هو ضعف فى الذاكرة منك ام استهبال ام ماذا بالضبط؟*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



Christian Knight قال:


> *على ما اعتقد انك سألت نفس هذا السؤال هنا
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19981
> والاخ ana 100 100 قام باعطاءك الرد على سؤالك وانت شكرته, فهل هو ضعف فى الذاكرة منك ام استهبال ام ماذا بالضبط؟*



اولا حسن اسلوبك في الحوار و كن مهذبا لو سمحت 
ثانيا انا اعلم اني سألت هذا السؤال في قسم الاسئله و الاجوبه
ثالثا : ان كان الانجيل غير محرف فلما البروتستانت و هم مسيحيون يشكون في صحة هذه الاسفار ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟
اليس هم مسيحيين ايضا و يؤمنون بلانجيل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ارجو ان تكون اكثر تهذيبا في ردودك القادمه ,,, و دمت بخير


----------



## Christian Knight (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

*اعذرنى عزيزى لكنك لم تترك لى استنتاج اخر عندما تسأل سؤال تم الاجابة عنه مسبقا
فقد شرح لك الاخ انا اسباب رفض البروتستنت للاسفار القانونية الثانية واسباب قبول الارثوذكس والكاثوليك بها, فهل عندك سؤال جديد لم تتم الاجابة عنه؟
ثم ما علاقة الاسفار القانونية الثانية بالانجيل؟؟؟
واضح انك اصلا مش عارف بتتكلم عن ايه*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



Christian Knight قال:


> *اعذرنى عزيزى لكنك لم تترك لى استنتاج اخر عندما تسأل سؤال تم الاجابة عنه مسبقا
> فقد شرح لك الاخ انا اسباب رفض البروتستنت للاسفار القانونية الثانية واسباب قبول الارثوذكس والكاثوليك بها, فهل عندك سؤال جديد لم تتم الاجابة عنه؟
> ثم ما علاقة الاسفار القانونية الثانية بالانجيل؟؟؟
> واضح انك اصلا مش عارف بتتكلم عن ايه*



ماذا يعني ان البروتستانت يحذفون اسفارا و يشكون في مصداقها و الكاثوليك و الارثوذكس يؤمنون بها ؟!؟!؟!؟
لماذا لا يقرون البروتستانت بصحة هذه الاسفار ان كانو يؤمنون بلكتاب المقدس الموجود الأن؟!؟!؟!؟
الخلاصه ان البروتستانت و لعدد من الأسباب لا يؤمنون بصحة هذه الأسفار و يعتبرونها (( مدسوسه )) و مشكوك فيها.
ماذا يعني هذا ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟

دمتم سالمين


----------



## Christian Knight (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

*واضح انك مفهمتش من اول مرة يا عاشق الحق وعشان كده هعيد تانى ما قاله الاخ انا:*


ana 100 100 قال:


> *لمذا حذف البروتستانت هذه الأسفار؟*​
> 1- يقولون أن هذه الأسفار لم تدخل ضمن أسفار العهد القديم التي جمعها عزرا الكاهن لما جمع أسفار التوراة سنة 534 ق.م.  والرد على ذلك أن بعض هذه الأسفار تعذَّر العثور عليها أيام عزرا بسبب تشتت اليهود بين الممالك.  كما أن البعض الآخر منها كُتِب بعد زمن عزرا الكاهن.
> 
> 2- يقولون أنها لم ترد ضمن قائمة الأسفار القانونية للتوراة التى  أوردها "يوسيفوس" المؤرخ اليهودى فى كتابه.  والرد على ذلك أن يوسيفوس نفسة بعد أن سرد الأسفار التى حمعها عزرا كتب قائلاً (إن الأسفار التى وضعت بعد أيام  ارتحستا الملك كانت لها مكانتها عند اليهود.  غير أنها لم تكن عندهم مؤيدة بالنص تأيد الأسفار القانونية لأن تعاقب الكتبة الملهمين لم يكن عندهم فى تمات التحقيق) كتابة ضد إيبون رأس 8.
> ...



*فهمت ولا لسه؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

*حبيبى ممنوع انك تفسر الكتاب المقدس من عندك فانت لست بمسيحى ولم تستشهد باى تفسير معتمد,
فاين دليلك على هذا التفسير المزعوم؟؟

وساعيد لك الرد مرة اخرى:

معنى قول بولس الرسول:
1Co 7:10 وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُونَ فَأُوصِيهِمْ لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ لاَ تُفَارِقَ الْمَرْأَةُ رَجُلَهَا. 
ان هذه الوصية سبق وقالها السيد المسيح اثناء حياته على الارض

اما معنى قوله:
1Co 7:12 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا. 
ان المسيح لم يذكر هذه الوصية اثناء حياته على الارض وليس معنى ذلك ان بولس الرسول لا يتكلم بوحى الروح القدس بدليل انه يقول ايضا:
2Ti 3:16 كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحىً بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ،

اما عن كلمة اظن فاللفظة اليونانية الاصلية لهذه الكلمة تفيد التأكيد ولا تفيد الشك مثلما فى العربية

فهل عندك اى تفسير معتمد ينافى هذا الرد؟؟
لو عندك فضعه ونتناقش به لكن لا تفسر من عندك
لو ليس عندك يبقى انتقل لنقطة اخرى


*


----------



## My Rock (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

الموضوع يتكلم على سلامة الانجيل
فما دخل الاسفار الثانية بالموضوع؟
هل تعتقد انها من ضمن العهد الجديد؟
عجبي!


----------



## ابو زياد (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



Christian Knight قال:


> *معنى قول بولس الرسول:
> 1Co 7:10  وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُونَ فَأُوصِيهِمْ لاَ أَنَا بَلِ الرَّبُّ أَنْ لاَ تُفَارِقَ الْمَرْأَةُ رَجُلَهَا.
> ان هذه الوصية سبق وقالها السيد المسيح اثناء حياته على الارض
> 
> ...


الاخت العزيزة كريستيان
احييكى على غيرتك عتى دينك و على الشرح الوافى دة بس لو انتى تلحظى ان الاخ بيسالك عن العدد 25 و انتى شرحتى عدد 10 و 12 ولم تشرحى 25
على العموم مفهوم من شرحك انك حتقولى نفس الكلام لان بولس موحى لة من الروح القدس نالرغم من انة معترف صريحا انة يقول لا الرب , ولكن لى سؤال مش الروح القدس هى الاقنوم الثالث للرب و ان الثلاث اقانيم هم واحد ولا يمكن ان ينفصلوا ؟؟؟ برجاء التوضيح 
ولكم جميعا كل التحية 
على فكرة احنا كدة مخرجناش عن الموضوع لان عدم شرحك بالادلة المقنعة يكون انتم الى اثبتم ان الكتاب محرف


----------



## ابو زياد (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

الاخت كريستيان
لو عندك دليل ان بولس رسول موحى لة من الروح القدس او انة رسول من اساسة تكونى مشكورة جدا علشان يكون الكلام كلة مثبوت بالادلة ( شرح الكلام الى هو الاعداد و مصدر الى قال الاعداد)
 و يارب ما تتحذف الرسالتين علشان فعلا عايز افهم
لكم تحياتى


----------



## ابو زياد (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

على العموم انا مسافر لمدة اسبوع اتمنى لما ارجع اجد رد ونستكمل الحوار بس على الله مايتقفل.
لكم تحياتى


----------



## Christian Knight (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

*انتظر عشر دقائق يا ابو زياد اذا سمحت فانا اكتب اجابة على اسئلتك*


----------



## Christian Knight (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

*اهلا بك يا ابو زياد ويسعدنى ان اجيب عن اسئلتك,...
اولا لماذا نقول ان روح الله هو الذى يوحى للانبياء ولا نقول انه الآب او الابن؟.....
اسمحلى اعطيك مثال بسيط لتوضيح الفكرة:
لو مثلا اعطيتك مسألة رياضيات وطلبت منك حلها ثم سألتك, هل حليتها بروحك ام بعقلك؟
اكيد طبعا ستقول بعقلك لان ذلك من وظيفة العقل وليس الروح
وذلك طبعا ليس معناه ان عقلك وروحك انفصلا اثناء عملية الحل.

نفس الامر بالنسبة للاقانيم الالهية, فالوحى من وظائف الروح القدس لكن ذلك ليس معناه ان الروح القدس انفصل عن بقية الاقانيم اثناء عملية الوحى

ثانيا اسمحلى ان اختلف معاك فى الادعاء بان عدم شرحنا بالادلة المقنعة هو دليلا على التحريف لان الدليل الوحيد المقبول على زعم التحريف هو ان تحضر الانجيل الاصلى المزعوم وتقارنه بالانجيل الذى بين ايدينا وتثبت وجود اختلافات بينهما.
اما بدون وجود الانجيل الذى تزعمون انه انزل على المسيح فلا يوجد اى دليل على التحريف وكما تقولون ان البينة على من ادعى وبدون هذه البينة يكون الادعاء من اساسه باطلة, وعلى اى حال فجميع اجوبتنا مقنعة والشكر لله.

بالنسبة لبولس الرسول فقد ذكر الكتاب المقدس قصة ظهور المسيح له واختياره ليكون احد رسله فى سفر اعمال الرسل وذلك ما دار عند ظهور السيد المسيح له:

Act 9:3  وَفِي ذَهَابِهِ حَدَثَ أَنَّهُ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ فَبَغْتَةً أَبْرَقَ حَوْلَهُ نُورٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ 
Act 9:4  فَسَقَطَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَسَمِعَ صَوْتاً قَائِلاً لَهُ: «شَاوُلُ شَاوُلُ لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟» 
Act 9:5  فَسَأَلَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ؟» فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ. صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ». 
Act 9:6  فَسَأَلَ وَهُوَ مُرْتَعِدٌ وَمُتَحَيِّرٌ: «يَا رَبُّ مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ؟»فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «قُم وَادْخُلِ الْمَدِينَةَ فَيُقَالَ لَكَ مَاذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَفْعَلَ». 

وذلك ما دار بعدما دخل المدينة:

Act 9:10  وَكَانَ فِي دِمَشْقَ تِلْمِيذٌ اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ فِي رُؤْيَا: «يَا حَنَانِيَّا». فَقَالَ: «هَأَنَذَا يَا رَبُّ». 
Act 9:11  فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «قُمْ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى الزُّقَاقِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمُسْتَقِيمُ وَاطْلُبْ فِي بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا رَجُلاً طَرْسُوسِيّاً اسْمُهُ شَاوُلُ - لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا يُصَلِّي. 
Act 9:12  وَقَدْ رَأَى فِي رُؤْيَا رَجُلاً اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا دَاخِلاً وَوَاضِعاً يَدَهُ عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُبْصِرَ». 
Act 9:13  فَأَجَابَ حَنَانِيَّا: «يَا رَبُّ قَدْ سَمِعْتُ مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ عَنْ هَذَا الرَّجُلِ كَمْ مِنَ الشُّرُورِ فَعَلَ بِقِدِّيسِيكَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
Act 9:14  وَهَهُنَا لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ أَنْ يُوثِقَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ بِاسْمِكَ». 
Act 9:15  فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «اذْهَبْ لأَنَّ هَذَا لِي إِنَاءٌ مُخْتَارٌ لِيَحْمِلَ اسْمِي أَمَامَ أُمَمٍ وَمُلُوكٍ وَبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 
Act 9:16  لأَنِّي سَأُرِيهِ كَمْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي». 
Act 9:17  فَمَضَى حَنَانِيَّا وَدَخَلَ الْبَيْتَ وَوَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ يَدَيْهِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الأَخُ شَاوُلُ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ الَّذِي ظَهَرَ لَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي جِئْتَ فِيهِ لِكَيْ تُبْصِرَ وَتَمْتَلِئَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ». 
Act 9:18  فَلِلْوَقْتِ وَقَعَ مِنْ عَيْنَيْهِ شَيْءٌ كَأَنَّهُ قُشُورٌ فَأَبْصَرَ فِي الْحَالِ وَقَامَ وَاعْتَمَدَ. 
Act 9:19  وَتَنَاوَلَ طَعَاماً فَتَقَوَّى. وَكَانَ شَاوُلُ مَعَ التَّلاَمِيذِ الَّذِينَ فِي دِمَشْقَ أَيَّاماً. 
Act 9:20  وَلِلْوَقْتِ جَعَلَ يَكْرِزُ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ بِالْمَسِيحِ «أَنْ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ». 

وهذه الاعداد من سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح التاسع كما هو مكتوب ومدون السفر هو القديس لوقا.

ملحوظة اخيرة: انا ولد مش بنت واسمى معناه الفارس المسيحى.

+سلام المسيح معاك+*


----------



## Christian Knight (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

*اما ان مشاركاتك منسوخة من مواقع محمدية او اسلوبها غير لائق او فيها تفسير ملتوى لنصوص الكتاب المقدس او الثلاثة معا*


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



Christian Knight قال:


> *اما ان مشاركاتك منسوخة من مواقع محمدية او اسلوبها غير لائق او فيها تفسير ملتوى لنصوص الكتاب المقدس او الثلاثة معا*



و الله ابدا انا اكتب نصوص من الانجيل فقط و النصوص شارحة نفسها
و حتي على سبيل المجادلة اني بنقل من مواقع اسلامية فلماذا يحذف التوقيع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما دخل التوقيع في هذا الكلام ؟!!! .................... ولا التوقيع فيه كلمة حق لا تريدوها؟!!
التوقيع كان
3وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ
= 
لا اله الا الله المسيح رسول الله

فما هي المشكلة اذا في التوفيع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



Mowahed_bellah قال:


> و الله ابدا انا اكتب نصوص من الانجيل فقط و النصوص شارحة نفسها
> و حتي على سبيل المجادلة اني بنقل من مواقع اسلامية فلماذا يحذف التوقيع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ما دخل التوقيع في هذا الكلام ؟!!! .................... ولا التوقيع فيه كلمة حق لا تريدوها؟!!
> التوقيع كان
> ...


 
المشكلة في التوقيع انك تعلق و تفسر النص تفسير محمدي باطل, و علقت تعليق يخالف الايمان المسيحي, فنحن نؤمن المسيح هو الله, كما انت تؤمن ان محمدك رسول, فنفس الحالة لو انا دخلت منتدى اسلامي و وضعت ان محمد شيطان

شغل عقلك و بلاش استهبال يا محمدي


----------



## Mowahed_bellah (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لتفسير الكاتب نصوص الكتاب المقدس حسب مزاجه و خروجه عن صلب الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

الموضوع يتكلم في سلامة الانجيل من التحريف, فما دخل مشاركتك بالموضوع؟ هو حرام في مسلم يفهم النظام ولا ايه؟
بعدين لا يحق لك تفسير نصوص الكتاب المقدس حسب ما تريد,هناك تفاسير معتمدة هي حجة علي و واجب عليك


----------



## ابو زياد (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



Christian Knight قال:


> *اهلا بك يا ابو زياد ويسعدنى ان اجيب عن اسئلتك,...
> اولا لماذا نقول ان روح الله هو الذى يوحى للانبياء ولا نقول انه الآب او الابن؟.....
> اسمحلى اعطيك مثال بسيط لتوضيح الفكرة:
> لو مثلا اعطيتك مسألة رياضيات وطلبت منك حلها ثم سألتك, هل حليتها بروحك ام بعقلك؟
> ...



اعتذر بشدة اذا كلامى سبب اى مضايقات 
ولك تحياتى


----------



## ابو زياد (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

اظاهر ان مافسش حد من الاخوة المسيحيين عندة الجراءة لتكملة الموضوع و لا حتى الرد 
فالحين بس فى الحذف 
طب لما انتم بتحذفوا الكلام و ما بتردوش علية فاتحين الموضوع لية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



ابو زياد قال:


> اظاهر ان مافسش حد من الاخوة المسيحيين عندة الجراءة لتكملة الموضوع و لا حتى الرد
> فالحين بس فى الحذف
> طب لما انتم بتحذفوا الكلام و ما بتردوش علية فاتحين الموضوع لية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
فتح و صحصح معانا يا ابو زياد
اخر رد على الشبهة هو كان للاخ الحبيب فارس مسيحي
و لا نسيت ان اخر تعليق لك هو الاعتذار و التأسف؟

غريبة فعلا!


----------



## ابو زياد (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > فتح و صحصح معانا يا ابو زياد
> ...


يا ماى روك الاستاذ الكبير 
اشكرك على النصيحة ,ولكن اذا دققت النظر تلاقى ان مداخلتك انت دى رقم 30 و مدخلتى التى اقتبستها رقم 29 و المداخلة القبلها 28 تلاقيها بتاعتى ولم يتم الرد او التعليق 
من اين اتيت انت باخر تعليق لى وكان فى اعتذار و على اية 
لو سمحت وضح.
ولك تحياتى


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



ابو زياد قال:


> يا ماى روك الاستاذ الكبير
> اشكرك على النصيحة ,ولكن اذا دققت النظر تلاقى ان مداخلتك انت دى رقم 30 و مدخلتى التى اقتبستها رقم 29 و المداخلة القبلها 28 تلاقيها بتاعتى ولم يتم الرد او التعليق
> من اين اتيت انت باخر تعليق لى وكان فى اعتذار و على اية
> لو سمحت وضح.
> ولك تحياتى


 
يا اخي اخر مشاركة لك كانت اقتباس من الاخ *Christian Knight* و اخرها اعتذار





ابو زياد قال:


> اعتذر بشدة اذا كلامى سبب اى مضايقات
> ولك تحياتى


----------



## ابو زياد (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

هذا يعنى انك قرات ما فى المداخلة رقم 28 واعتبر ان ما كتبتة لا تعليق علية وانتم موافقون بما فية

دة شئ جميل 


ولك تحياتى وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



ابو زياد قال:


> هذا يعنى انك قرات ما فى المداخلة رقم 28 واعتبر ان ما كتبتة لا تعليق علية وانتم موافقون بما فية
> 
> دة شئ جميل
> 
> ...


 
لا اله الا المسيح
يا اخي مداخلتك رقم 28 من هذا الموضوع لا تحتوي الا على تأسف و اعتذار
هو انت كتبت شئ غيره؟

حتى هذه صعبة تفهموها؟


----------



## ابو زياد (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

بدل ما تفضل تلقى اتهامات وبس وتحذف اقرأ المداخلة رقم 28 المكتوب فيها بالخط الاحمر ورد علية اذا كان عندك وقت 
حتى دى مش قادر تشوف الخط الاحمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


فتح و صحصح معانا يا استاذ


----------



## My Rock (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



ابو زياد قال:


> بدل ما تفضل تلقى اتهامات وبس وتحذف اقرأ المداخلة رقم 28 المكتوب فيها بالخط الاحمر ورد علية اذا كان عندك وقت
> حتى دى مش قادر تشوف الخط الاحمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> فتح و صحصح معانا يا استاذ


 
صدقني ما في منعنس عيرك
يعني حتى اقتباس مش عارف تعمل, و دامج كتابتك بوسط اقتباس الاخ الفارس المسيحي
ايه النباهة ديه يا عم

*



اخى العزيز , اذا تكلمنا عن الانجيل الموجود حاليا بين ايدينا و بالاخص الاربع اناجيل ( متى,مرقس,لوقاو يوحنا) اولا. احب ان اعرفك انه لا يستطيع احد ان يقول ان هذا الانجيل ليس هو الاصلى ولكن هذة الاناجيل قد زيد عليها و نقص منها نتيجة الترجمات المختلفة عن طريق السهو او النسيان او القصد و كانت المحصلة ان بها اختلافات كثيرة و تناقضات بين الاناجيل الاربعة.
و للحديث بقية عن اصحاب الاناجيل

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
نعم نعم اجل اجل, و الدليل قالولوا
يا راجل, خليك في الكلام الموثق الصحيح المدعوم بالادلة و البراهين, لا بالكلام الانشائي

*



معنى ما قلت لك انك تقول ان الكتاب المقدس ذكر القصة التى تثبت ان بولس رسول . هل بنفس المنهج سوف تقبل ان اقول لك ان القران يثبت ان محمد رسول الله, وانه لحق و يقينا هو عبد الله ورسوله.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مالنا و مال رسولك في الموضوع يا رجل؟ خليك بالموضوع و بلاش نط الارانب




			اعتذر بشدة اذا كلامى سبب اى مضايقات 
ولك تحياتى

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا مضايقة و لا شئ يا عزيزي


هي دي المداخلة الي سبيتنا بها؟
لا محتوى مفيد فيها بل تصفيط كلام بدول ادلة!

ولا الدليل قالولوا اصبح ذات ثقل عندكم يا مسلمين؟

عجبي*


----------



## ابو زياد (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

الدليل مش قالولوا لالالا الدليل ان الكتاب وعلماء الكتاب هم الى قالولوا بس نسوا يقولولك 
واليك بعض الادلة وليس كلها لانها كثير جدا جدا 

الكتاب المقدس نفسه يعترف بتحريفه:
جاء في سفر ارمياء8 : " 8 كَيْفَ تَدَّعُونَ أَنَّكُمْ حُكَمَاءُ وَلَدَيْكُمْ شَرِيعَةَ الرَّبِّ بَيْنَمَا حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ المُخَادِعُ إِلَى أُكْذُوبَةٍ؟"


رسالة يوحنا الاولى 5:" 7 فَإِنَّ هُنَالِكَ ثَلاَثَةَ شُهُودٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ، الآبُ وَالْكَلِمَة وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، وَهَؤُلاءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ. 8 وَالَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الرُّوحُ، وَالْمَاءُ، وَالدَّمُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاثَةُ هُمْ فِي الْوَاحِد"
وهذة اقوال العلماء .
البروفسور Bruce Metzger احد علماء الكتاب المقدس ( تخصصه العهد الجديد) البارزين :
-	ان هذه الآيه غير موجوده في جميع النسخ اليونانيه ماعدا ثمانية نسخ
-	انه لم يقم احد من آباء الكنيسه من الاستشهاد بها. و لو عرفوها لقاموا بالاستشهاد بها في جدالهم حول الثالوث.
-	ان جميع المخطوطات للترجمات القديمه لا تحتوي على هذه الآيه.

وكذلك ما جاء فى بعض النسخ للكتاب
نجد الآتي في مقدمة النسخة القياسية المنقحة RSV
Thirty-two scholars have served as members of the Committee charged with making the revision, and they have secured the review and counsel of an Advisory Board of fifty representatives of the cooperating denominations     
أن هذه النسخة هي نتاج عمل اثنين و ثلاثين من العلماء و يدعمهم في ذلك خمسون من الطوائف المسيحية المساندة
The problem of establishing the correct Hebrew and Aramaic text of the Old Testament is very different from the corresponding problem in the New Testament. For the New Testament we have a large number of Greek manu******s, preserving many variant forms of the text. Some of them were made only two or three centuries later than the original composition of the books
أما بالنسبة للعهد الجديد فإننا نملك عدد كبير من المخطوطات اليدوية اليونانية و التي تحتوي على نماذج مختلفة كثيرة للنص (أي المتن). بعضها (أي بعض هذه المخطوطات) يعود لقرنين فقط أو ثلاثة بعد التاريخ الأصلي لتأليف الأسفار
Sometimes it is evident that the text has suffered in transmission, but none of the versions provides a satisfactory restoration. Here we can only follow the best judgment of competent scholars as to the most probable reconstruction of the original text. Such corrections are indicated in the footnotes by the abbreviation Cn, and a translation of the Masoretic Text is added
من الواضح أحياناً أن النص قد عانى كثيراً أثناء النقل ، وأياً من النسخ لن تقدم استعاضة مُرضية للأصل. في هذه الحالة لا يسعنا إلا أن نرتضي الحكم الأفضل من بين آراء العلماء المختصين لإعادة بناء النص الأصلي بالشكل الأكثر ترجيحاً
الدليل ياأخ روك ما طلعش قالولوا دة طلع راضع زيف وانت طبعا سيد العارفين.
الاستاذ الكبير روك عارف احلى حاجة فى موضوع الحذف انك بتقرأ قبل الحذف ولو جزء منة ودة المهم 
ولك تحياتى


----------



## ابو زياد (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

ما جاء فى بالترجمة  الكاثوليكية - دار المشرق

 22 الرَّبُّ خَلَقَني أُولى طرقِه قَبلَ أَعمالِه مُنذُ البَدْء 

وما جاء فى النسخة بالترجمة    المشتركة - دار الكتاب المقدس
فى الامثال 8/22

22الرّبُّ  اَقتناني أوَّلَ ما خلَقَ مِنْ قديمِ أعمالِهِ في الزَّمانِ

قولى انت ياأستاذ لماذا تم تغير كلمة خلقنى بكلمة اقتنانى وفى نسخ اخرى قنانى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



ابو زياد قال:


> الكتاب المقدس نفسه يعترف بتحريفه:
> جاء في سفر ارمياء8 : " 8 كَيْفَ تَدَّعُونَ أَنَّكُمْ حُكَمَاءُ وَلَدَيْكُمْ شَرِيعَةَ الرَّبِّ بَيْنَمَا حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ المُخَادِعُ إِلَى أُكْذُوبَةٍ؟"


 
بداية غير موفقة
ما عنوان موضوعنا؟ عنوانه سلامة الانجيل من التحريف
عن ماذا تتكلم؟ عن اكذوبة تحريف الكتاب المقدس
ما النص الذي اقتبسته؟ انه نص من سفر ارميا
لاي قسم ينتمي سفر ارميا؟ ينتمي للعهد القديم
ما دخل العهد القديم في الانجيل؟ لا دخل طبعا

فلماذا تخرج بنا عن الموضوع يا عزيزي؟ اذا كنت لا تستطيع الاستمرار في الموضوع بصلبه و جوهره, فلماذا تشتته؟
و على ايه حال احب استغل الفرصة لارد على هذه الشبهة راجبا ان لا تخرج بنا عن الموضوع مستقبلا!

لنرى ما الذي يقوله النص:

" 8 كَيْفَ تَدَّعُونَ أَنَّكُمْ حُكَمَاءُ وَلَدَيْكُمْ شَرِيعَةَ الرَّبِّ بَيْنَمَا حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ المُخَادِعُ إِلَى أُكْذُوبَةٍ؟"

أينالشهادة عن التحريف؟ هل توجد كلمة تحريف او تغيير للكتاب المقدس؟
الرب يقول لهم على لسان النبي ارميا, ان الشريعة لديكم
فكيف تحرف و هي لديهم؟ 
ما الذي فعله الكتبة؟
الكلام معناه واضح وهو ان التسائل يمكن في كيف انهم يدعون الحكمة و شريعة الرب لديهم, و التي حولها قلم الكتبة المخادع الى اكذوبة, اي طوعها لرغباتهم الشريرة, فطوعوا كلمات الشريعة الى ما يخدم مصلحتهم الشريرة
و الا لو كانوا فعلا حرفوا الكتاب المقدس, كيف يتركون هذا العدد بدون تغيير؟

يا ريت لو تريد التكملة في هذا الشق يكون في موضوع اخر يمكن ان نترك رابطه في الموضوع هذا





> رسالة يوحنا الاولى 5:" 7 فَإِنَّ هُنَالِكَ ثَلاَثَةَ شُهُودٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ، الآبُ وَالْكَلِمَة وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، وَهَؤُلاءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ. 8 وَالَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الرُّوحُ، وَالْمَاءُ، وَالدَّمُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاثَةُ هُمْ فِي الْوَاحِد"
> وهذة اقوال العلماء .
> البروفسور Bruce Metzger احد علماء الكتاب المقدس ( تخصصه العهد الجديد) البارزين :
> -    ان هذه الآيه غير موجوده في جميع النسخ اليونانيه ماعدا ثمانية نسخ
> ...


 
العدد 7 هو المقصود, وليس العددين 7 و 8 كما ذكرت
الاختلاف هو في جملة *الآب والكلمة والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد، والذين يشهدون في الأرض *التي اعتبرها البعض الحاقية و البعضة اعتبرها من اصل النص

و لهذه الشبهة رد كامل من كتاب الرد على الشبهات الشيطانية اقتبس منها ما يلي
:_وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : من طالع ما كُتب على هذه العبارة من التفاسير تأكد حرص أهل الكتاب على كتابهم، وأنه لا يمكن لأحدٍ أن يزيد عليه أو يُنقص منه شيئاً. وقد ألف علماء المسيحيين على هذه العبارة المذكورة هنا الشيء الكثير. فقال فريق إنها من نوع المدرج الذي أُتي به للشرح والتفسير. واستدلوا على ذلك بأن هذه العبارة لم تُكتب في الأناجيل إلا بين قوسين، ولنورد بعض أدلتهم فنقول:
(1) قالوا إن هذه العبارة لا توجد في نسخة من النسخ اليونانية التي كُتبت قبل القرن 16 ، فإنهم تحرّوا في 149 نسخة فرأوها مثبتة في نسخ قليلة. ولكنها في أغلب النسخ ساقطة.
(2) قالوا إنها لا توجد في نسخ العهد الجديد التي طُبعت بعد المراجعة الدقيقة.
(3) إنها لا توجد إلا في النسخ المترجمة إلى اللغة اللاتينية.
(4) إنها لا توجد في كل النسخ اللاتينية المكتوبة بخط اليد.
(5) لم ترد هذه العبارة في مؤلفات أحد أئمة اليونان أو في مؤلفات علماء المسيحيين الأولين.
(6) لم يستشهد بها أحد من أئمة الدين اللاتين.
(7) إن المصلحين البروتستانت حذفوها، أو نبَّهوا على أنه مرتاب فيها.
_
فيُرى مما تقدم أن كل فريق أقام الأدلة على تأييد رأيه. ومع ذلك إذا سلَّمنا جدلاً بأنها زائدة، فيكون من قبيل المدرج الذي أُدخل في سياق الكلام للتفسير والشرح. على أن هذه العقيدة الجوهرية وهي وجود ثلاثة أقانيم في اللاهوت مؤيَّدة في الكتاب المقدس من أوله إلى آخره بدون هذه الآية. يكفي قول المسيح له المجد: فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ولم يقل بأسماء .

فهي هي موجودة في النسخ اليونانية, و ذكرت كحاشية في بعضها و ايضا في النسخ اللاتينية
فأين التحريف؟
نقلت في التراجم للتفهيم والتوضيح كما يذكر ايضا معنى اناثيما و الوي الوي الخ من التوضيحات!


 





> وكذلك ما جاء فى بعض النسخ للكتاب
> نجد الآتي في مقدمة النسخة القياسية المنقحة RSV
> Thirty-two scholars have served as members of the Committee charged with making the revision, and they have secured the review and counsel of an Advisory Board of fifty representatives of the cooperating denominations
> أن هذه النسخة هي نتاج عمل اثنين و ثلاثين من العلماء و يدعمهم في ذلك خمسون من الطوائف المسيحية المساندة


 
اين دلالة التحريف في النص يا عزيزي؟
علماء ترجموا الكتاب المقدس من النصوص الاصلية (العبرية و اليونانية) الى الانجليزية و قام بعملها 32 عالم
فأين دلالة التحريف يا صديقي؟




> The problem of establishing the correct Hebrew and Aramaic text of the Old Testament is very different from the corresponding problem in the New Testament. For the New Testament we have a large number of Greek manu******s, preserving many variant forms of the text. Some of them were made only two or three centuries later than the original composition of the books
> أما بالنسبة للعهد الجديد فإننا نملك عدد كبير من المخطوطات اليدوية اليونانية و التي تحتوي على نماذج مختلفة كثيرة للنص (أي المتن). بعضها (أي بعض هذه المخطوطات) يعود لقرنين فقط أو ثلاثة بعد التاريخ الأصلي لتأليف الأسفار


 
ترجمتك ليست دقيقة
مشكلة تثبيت النصوص الصحيحة من العبرية و الارامية في العهد القديم تختلف كليا عن المشكلة المماثلة في العهد الجديد, لان العهد الجديد يحتوي على عدد كبير من المخطوطات / النسخ اليونانية حافظة اشكال مختلفة من النص. بعضها يرجع لقرنين او ثلاثة من تاريخ انشاء الاسفار

لكن لماذا المشكلة مختلفة في العهد القديم عن الجديد؟

تكمل مقدمة الكتاب:
For the Old Testament, only late manu******s survive, all (with the exception of the Dead Sea texts of Isaiah and Habakkuk and some fragments of other books) based on a standardized form of the text established many centuries after the books were written.​
لان العهد القديم, فقط المخطوطات / النسخ المتأخرة هي التي نجت (ماعدى مخطوطات البحر الميت لاشعياء و حبقوق و بعض الكتب الاخرى) مترمزة على النص المكتوب قرون بعد كتابة هذه الكتب

ما معنى الكلام؟
معناه ان مسألة تثبيت صحة نصوص العهد الجديد اسهل من العهد القديم, لاختلاف الاشكل المكتوب به, لاختلاف العصور التي كتبت فيها, اي بمعنا اختلاف نوع اللغة المكتوب بها و صياغتها و هذا لا يلغي الاصل, بل يسهل المعرفة على الاخطاء النسخية و بعض الصفحات الممزقة بسبب قدم بعض النسخ

و لكن لماذا خفى عنك هذا الجزء الذي هو سطور يلي ما اقتبسته من نفس المقدمة:​We now possess many more ancient manu******s of the New Testament, and are far better equipped to seek to recover the original wording of the Greek text. The evidence for the text of the books of the New Testament is better than for any other ancient book, both in the number of extant manu******s and in the nearness of the date of some of these manu******s to the date when the book was originally written​

نحن الان نملك مخطوطات / نسخ قديمة اكثر للعهد الجديد, و هي معدة افضل لمشاخصة استعادة الصياغة الاصلية للنص اليوناني. الدليل على نص الاسفار للعهد الجديد هو افضل من اي كتاب اخر, بسبب كل من العدد المحفوظ للنسخ / المخطوطات وتقارب وقت بعض هذه النسخ / المخطوطات مقارنة بوقت كتابة الاسفار

لما تقرأ يا عزيزي, حاول تقرأ المقال كله!​ 






> Sometimes it is evident that the text has suffered in transmission, but none of the versions provides a satisfactory restoration. Here we can only follow the best judgment of competent scholars as to the most probable reconstruction of the original text. Such corrections are indicated in the footnotes by the abbreviation Cn, and a translation of the Masoretic Text is added
> من الواضح أحياناً أن النص قد عانى كثيراً أثناء النقل ، وأياً من النسخ لن تقدم استعاضة مُرضية للأصل. في هذه الحالة لا يسعنا إلا أن نرتضي الحكم الأفضل من بين آراء العلماء المختصين لإعادة بناء النص الأصلي بالشكل الأكثر ترجيحاً


 
الجزء هذا يتكلم عن بعض الكلمات التي تعرضت للتلف او تمزيق صفحاتها بسبب قدم النسخ و المخطوطات, و الترجمات لم تحاول استعادة مرضية لهذه الكلمات المتأثرة و هنا يتبع هؤلاء العلماء الذين يعدون هذه الترجمة اعادة بناء هذه النصوص و التصحيحات مرفقة ب الحاشيات و ترجمة عن النص الماسوريتي

بربك, اين التحريف؟ هناك كلمات و نصوص للاصل سواء العبري ام اليوناني في بعض النسخ, متلفة لتمزق الصفحة او سوء نسخها الخ من الظروف التي تصعب طريقة قرائتها بصورة طبيعية
لذلك هناك خبراء لمقارنة النصوص و تحديد صحتها و اصلها بالرغم من تلفها, و هذا ما لم يؤخذ بنظر الاعتبار في التراجم

فاذا خطأت التراجم في الترجمة او نقلت كلمة متضررة بدون الرجوع الى صحيحها, فهذا لا يغير شئ من الاصل و لا ينقص صحته ابدا

فبربك أين التحريف في كل ما جاء؟
بالعكس, هناك دليل على صحة نص العهد الجديد بالكـــــامل بالاصول اليونانية و قد ذكرته و ترجمته اعلاه
فأي اكذوبة هذه الذي تتكلم عنها يا صديقي؟


----------



## bopp (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحر*

. فقال فريق إنها من نوع المدرج الذي أُتي به للشرح والتفسير. واستدلوا على ذلك بأن هذه العبارة لم تُكتب في الأناجيل إلا بين قوسين، 
*اذا سمحت لى بسؤال .. هل معنى ذلك ان كل ما هو بين قوسين فى الكتاب المقدس هو مدرج للشرح والتفسير وليس موحى بة من الروح القدس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## ابو زياد (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*



> بداية غير موفقة
> ما عنوان موضوعنا؟ عنوانه سلامة الانجيل من التحريف
> عن ماذا تتكلم؟ عن اكذوبة تحريف الكتاب المقدس
> ما النص الذي اقتبسته؟ انه نص من سفر ارميا
> ...


!

يا صديقى  معذرة ولك كل الشكر على ما تفضلت بة من شرح ورد على هذة الجزئية



> الاختلاف هو في جملة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد، والذين يشهدون في الأرض التي اعتبرها البعض الحاقية و البعضة اعتبرها من اصل النص


اذن هذا النص مبدئيا مشكوك فية  اذا كان من اصل الانجيل او مكتوب بيد بشر وبالتالى غير موحى بة 
واعتقد انك غير دقيق فى كتابة كلمة جملة لان الصح ان تفول الجملةو العدد 8 لانة كما غى النسخة NIV  
  Late manu******s of the Vulgate testify in heaven: the Father, the Word and the Holy Spirit, and these three are one. 8 And there are three that testify on earth: the (not found in any Greek manu****** before the sixteenth century) 


> من طالع ما كُتب على هذه العبارة من التفاسير تأكد حرص أهل الكتاب على كتابهم، وأنه لا يمكن لأحدٍ أن يزيد عليه أو يُنقص منه شيئاً. وقد ألف علماء المسيحيين على هذه العبارة المذكورة هنا الشيء الكثير


شئ جميل ان تكونوا حريصين على انة لايمكن ان يزيد او ينقص من الكتاب شيئا!!!!! 

                                             ولكن

.





> فقال فريق إنها من نوع المدرج الذي أُتي به للشرح والتفسير. واستدلوا على ذلك بأن هذه العبارة لم تُكتب في الأناجيل إلا بين قوسين،



هذا العدد او كما قلت الجملة من النوع المدرج !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
واذا كانت للشرح والتفسير لماذا وضعت فى سياق النص على انها من نفس النص فهلا ؟؟؟ الا يوجد ما هو هامش او فهرس للشرح ؟؟؟؟ 
واذا كانت هى بين قوسين للدلالة على انها للشرح وليست من سياق النص .. هل القوسين موجودين فى جميع النسخ حتى الان  ...ام حذفت الاقواس واصبحت من سياق النص وبالتالى اختلط كلام البشر مع الموحى بة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولى ان اسأل هنا بعد اذنك..... ما هو الداعى لوضع هذة الكلامات حتى ولو كانت للشرح والتفسير ؟ يفسر ماذا ويشرح اية ؟ 


> قالوا إن هذه العبارة لا توجد في نسخة من النسخ اليونانية التي كُتبت قبل القرن 16 .



بعد 16 قرن اكتشفوا انها مدرجة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> قالوا إنها لا توجد في نسخ العهد الجديد التي طُبعت بعد المراجعة الدقيقة.
> (3) إنها لا توجد إلا في النسخ المترجمة إلى اللغة اللاتينية.
> (4) إنها لا توجد في كل النسخ اللاتينية المكتوبة بخط اليد.
> (5) لم ترد هذه العبارة في مؤلفات أحد أئمة اليونان أو في مؤلفات علماء المسيحيين الأولين



انها لاتوجد ,, انها لاتوجد ,, انها لاتوجد,,,,, انها لاتوجد ,,,,,

السؤال طالما انها لاتوجد سيبنها لية حتى اليوم والبعض من الاخوة المسيحيين يستشهد بها لاثبات التثليث ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


> (7) إن المصلحين البروتستانت حذفوها، أو نبَّهوا على أنه مرتاب فيها



هل معنى ذلك انها غير موجودة فى الكتاب المفدس للبروستانت ؟؟؟؟
او بمعنى اخر هل للبروستانت كتاب مختلف عن الكاثوليك عن الارذوثكس محذوفة هذة العبارة منها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ برجاء التوضيح 


> فيُرى مما تقدم أن كل فريق أقام الأدلة على تأييد رأيه. ومع ذلك إذا سلَّمنا جدلاً بأنها زائدة، فيكون من قبيل المدرج الذي أُدخل في سياق الكلام للتفسير والشرح. على أن هذه العقيدة الجوهرية وهي وجود ثلاثة أقانيم في اللاهوت مؤيَّدة في الكتاب المقدس من أوله إلى آخره بدون هذه الآية. يكفي قول المسيح له المجد: فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ولم يقل بأسماء





> كل فريق أقام الأدلة على تأييد رأيه



فى انها مدرجة وزائدة 



> ومع ذلك إذا سلَّمنا جدلاً بأنها زائدة، فيكون من قبيل المدرج الذي أُدخل في سياق الكلام للتفسير والشرح


.

تقصد سلمنا يقينا انها زائدة ومدرجة وليس جدلا ياصديقى .


> على أن هذه العقيدة الجوهرية وهي وجود ثلاثة أقانيم في اللاهوت مؤيَّدة في الكتاب المقدس من أوله إلى آخره بدون هذه الآية. يكفي قول المسيح له المجد: فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ولم يقل بأسماء



انت تشتت الموضوع لية !!!!
عن ماذا نتكلم ؟ عن سلامة الانجيل من التحريف 
عن ماذا انت تتكلم الان  ؟عن  التثليث


> فلماذا تخرج بنا عن الموضوع يا عزيزي؟ اذا كنت لا تستطيع الاستمرار في الموضوع بصلبه و جوهره, فلماذا تشتته؟


كدة واحدة بواحدة يا صديقى روك 



> فهي هي موجودة في النسخ اليونانية, و ذكرت كحاشية في بعضها و ايضا في النسخ اللاتينية
> فأين التحريف؟
> نقلت في التراجم للتفهيم والتوضيح كما يذكر ايضا معنى اناثيما و الوي الوي الخ من التوضيحات!



حقيقى امرك غريب ياصديقى ,, بعد كل انها لاتوجد ,, انها لاتوجد ,, انها لاتوجد,,,,, انها لاتوجد ,,,,,
تقول الكلام دة
ممكن اسالك ما هو مفهوم التحريف من وجهة نظرك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وسوف يتم الرد على باقى كلامك قريبا بعد ردك على هذة الجزئية 
ولك تحياتى


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

سلام للجميع بنعمة ربنا يسوع السيح
ان المسلمين عندما يتناولون مثل هذا الموضوع الخطير فكانهم يصطادون في الماء العكر
سوف استشهد من القران , لكن هذا لايعني اني اترف به ولكن لاصل لغاية معينة
هنالك اية في القران تقول ( انا نحن انزلنا الذكر وانا له لحافظون )
استنادا الى هذه الية يقر المسلمون بان قرانهم غير محرف وانا عندي بعض الملاحظات وهي
1- الله اوحى بالقران وكذلك بالانجيل كما يدعي القران ( هناك الكثير من الايات التي تثبت ذلك ) فهل يعقل ان الله استطاع ان يحفظ القران من التحريف ولم يستطع ذلك في الكتاب المقدس ان كان كذلك فالله حاشا ته هو اله ضعيف غير قادر ان يحفظ كلماته هذا اذا اخذنا الجانب المنطقي
2- وردت كلمة الذكر في القران بمعنى الكتاب المقدس ( هناك العديد من الايات اي مسلم قراء القران يعرفها ) فان كان قصد الله من الاية اعلاه القران فلما لم يقطع الشك باليقين ويقول ( انا نحن انزلنا القران .... )
3- اعطني اية تقول ان الانجيل تحرف وردت فقط كلمة التحريف فقط للتوراة وعند مراجعة التفاسير تجد معناها التغير في التاويل ( اي التغير في المعنى )
4- لما تركز على تعدد الاناجيل ونسيت او تناسيت ان القران نزل على سبعة حروف كلها شافية كافية وان عثمان لما راى الاختلافات الكثيرة امر يزيد ان يكتب القران حتى غندما اكتمل قال عثمان ( ارى لحنا كثيرا به ستقيمه العرب بالسنتهم ( الحن بمعنى الخطا ) وهنالك الكثير من الاحاديث تثبت ذلك ان اردت اجمعها لك
وشكرا


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

هناك فرق شاسع بين المذهبين السني والشيعي وهذا دليل على التحريف في الاسلام

فما يقوله السني يناقضه الشيعي مئة المئة


----------



## لوقا ظاظا (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سلامة الإنجيل من التحريف*

شكرا علي لموضوع الجمل دة يا مرنا  ربنا يباركك عليي كلامك الجميل
مستنين  مواضيعك الجميلة


----------

